# Need a simple PLOT!



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Right, thanks to Immortal Reaper I've just been pointed in the direction of..

http://www.nanowrimo.org/

nanowrimo

I have 24 days to write a 50,000 word novel..

I need a plot!!!

Anyone got a simple idea? Doesn't need a huge twist - just a few ideas really to get me thinking tonight before I start writing tomorrow.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

I posted on reapers before I saw this.


Jezlad said:


> Thats pretty fucking sweet.
> 
> I'm gonna do this.
> 
> ...





jimmy gunn said:


> zombies, lots of running away from said zombies, everyone dies :drinks:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Death threats are made against the queen, try as you might, even with super tight security, she still ends up dying during a public speach. Mysteriously. You have to find out how she died and who did it. 

just a thought.

CP


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Why not a third World War?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've had to drop out of this with an illness of mammoth proportions. I'm fucked up so staring at a screen writing isn't an option.

It has given me a great idea for a novel though


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Imperious said:


> Why not a third World War?


Bombs and shit are well expensive to do. If I remember, we're not talking a James Cameron budget for a new screenplay writer.

I like the one about the queen - just reminds me a bit about the godawful "Shooter" with that Matt Damon kinda-lookalike that I cannot even remember his name.

Sorry you're not going through with this, and good luck with the novel.


----------

